# My friends don't care about me anymore. I'm friendless.



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I feel so friendless. I never had a close relationship with any of my friends in high school. We would make plans once in a special occasion but I never felt like I had a close bond with any of them. After high school, I hardly kept in touch with any of them and when I do they would invite me to hang out with them but I would always decline. It's not because I don't want to hang out with them, but it's because I didn't have a job and since I didn't have a job it would be pointless for me to go. Why go if I don't have any money to spend? That would be dumb, right? I have my own reasons for not working, but I do have a job now and I want to go out more. 

One day, I finally messaged my friend on Facebook about inviting me to places and that we should make plans to catch up on life, but she didn't respond at all. She didn't respond but she's seen it and has read it. I feel like I was being ignored and that I'm probably never gonna be invited since I ignored them before. I feel like it's sort of my fault for ignoring them. Now that I have a job and is ready to spend money on places, I want to go out more but I can't because none of my friends seem to care about me anymore. At this point, you can say that my social life is pretty pathetic. I can probably try making new friends, but it's not easy for me either. They probably stopped inviting me because I always refuse to go hang out with them so they'd probably think it's pointless to even invite me. Now that I'm reaching out to them after not seeing them nor spoke to them for so long, they no longer care about me and are ignoring me now. Am I a bad person? Is this messed up? I'm trying to make an effort but if they just continue to ignore me, then I guess I won't bother them anymore. What should I do?

I really want to make an effort to become more social, make friends, and go out more but I'm still awkward around people. Just working with my co-workers already makes me feel uneasy. I don't mind having a conversation with my co-workers during work, but I just never know what to say so I choose to focus on my work instead to prevent myself from getting distracted. I want to start living my adult life. 

I was never sure if I had social anxiety, but I probably do right?


----------



## forg (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm new here too and trying to figure myself out so I can't really help you out with my wisdom. But a lot of what you said is what I am feeling/thinking so I see where you are coming from. I would be interested to know what the others who have been around a bit more have to say so I'm going to follow along.

In the meantime, I hope you are doing well and every day gets better and better for you and all of us.


----------

